# Poor Khaos



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh dear. . .poor Khaos. I do hope it is something that can be treated and that it doesn't cause him pain.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no poor baby! He has gone through so much! I hope you get good news.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

No! Thinking positive thoughts for a different outcome....pleeeeze!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Darn it! I hope things turn out okay. He's a real trooper, but enough with the health challenges already! Fingers crossed for him. You'll find others here who have dealt/are dealing with LP's in their poodles, if that's what it turns out to be. Here's a link with some info. Do keep us posted! :clover:
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Patellar Luxation


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't dealt with LP in a dog, but had a Maine **** cat who had a patellar luxation due to an injury (freaky thing). She had surgery for it when she was three and lived to 14 as a very agile girl. Vet orthpedists can do great things. I hope it doesn't come to surgery, but there is lots to be hopeful about if it is needed.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*Well, first things first*

...the second opinion on the x-ray and then - if that's the diagnosis - the x-ray and Khaos goes to another vet for a second opinion regarding diagnosis and treatment. 

Whatever, we're in this for the long-haul and he'll be fine. My bank account - well there goes my summer trip to NYC *lol* :ahhhhh:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

NYC will still be here when Khaos is better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope KK's troubles hurry up and end! That poor little guy doesn't deserve all this! Hoping surgery is not needed!!! Keep us posted!!!!

Big 'HUG' and keeping you in my thoughts!!!!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, but the plays won't be - it's okay - I was going to hit Soho and the village this trip - I want to go to Obscura, the antique shop on the TV show Oddities and buy something bizarre like a shrunken head or torture device or something ubber creepy.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear Khaos is having problems, just when things seemed to be going well.

Hope you get a quick diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope Kaos gets better quickly!

Not to derail the thread, but if Geri De you like creepy things you might like the books of humorist writer David Sedaris. His books are wonderful and he likes creepy things too. Best to get them from the library on CD and listen in the car or wherever (I do a lot of driving). he reads the essays himself and his delivery is awesome!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BTW there are a number of PF members who are very close to NYC. Let us know when you come to visit and we will try to make a get together.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, I noticed you are onLong Island. We are 64 miles N of midtown in Dutchess county. 

that would be fun! My 16 yr old was just in the city Sat for a birthday party with a group of friends. the mother planned a very nice outing for the girls, I will thank her now.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

*Heard from the vet today*

Khaos's knee and leg is showing signs of infection. Wednesday morning we go in for a knee tap to examine and determine what's going on. Cross your fingers his bone isn't being damaged at this point.

This may similar to what happened to him when we was just under 2 weeks old, just woke up with a huge swelling but the breeder's vet said it was an abscess, cut in, dug things out - then there was the whole keeping it clean and exercising. I hope it's not nearly as severe or now that he has some weight, he can handle it all better.

So strange - he's not even limping or favoring it and he's bummed that I won't let him run outside (vet said no running). He takes such joy in running like the wind for about 5 - 10 min a couple times a day doing "wait, take it, wait, drop it, get it, bring it, drop it, fight, jump, jump for the skyyyyyyyy...."


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Ugh!_ Worried and bummed out, that's_ not_ the way we want things to be for you and Khaos! I hope the infection is quickly remedied and the bone isn't affected. It's so blasted hard to enforce rest on a poodle who wants to run and dash about. So sorry! Fingers and paws crossed for Wednesday's appointment.:clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a drag. You must be very worried. Since you have to restrict his activities I am sure you will be able to think of games and tricks to play at to keep his brain working hard so that he won't be so frustrated at not doing poodle zoomies. I know Lily would have a very hard time being on restricted activity. 

I hope as things move forward that you get good answers. Wishing all good news asap.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh no, I had not heard of infection with luxating patellas. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Oh no, I had not heard of infection with luxating patellas. I hope he feels better soon.


It sounds a bit more like the luxating patella is a sign of something else going on with Khaos' leg than the primary problem. It sounds like GeriDe is on top of things though and hopefully her vet will get it figured out quickly and be able to develop an effective treatment plan.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Terrible news.... Poor KK! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds. Please keep us updated! Hugs to you and KK!!!


----------

